# Review of my Porter Cable 15" Drill Press



## BerBer5985

Awesome review. I've been in the market for a stand up drill press because I find the benchtop model I have lacks power and is usually under a bench not hookup and it doesn't get used when it should because of it. Maybe have to throw that one on the christmas list this year. thanks for the review!


----------



## NiteWalker

You did good, that's a great press and probably the best value on a floor press at the moment.

However, I don't think it's 1HP at 8 amps; more like 1/2 HP. Is there a rating on the motor itself?


----------



## harrywho

Nice review. I'm glad you like it-I'm picking mine up at Lowe's tomarrow!


----------



## felkadelic

I have one also that I generally like (the vertical table movement isn't quite as smooth as I'd like). Upgrading the table made a huge difference in the usability of the machine.


----------



## runswithscissors

I've had my PC drill press for a couple of years now. I replaced the geared chuck with a Grizzly keyless chuck. Saves a lot of hassle, looking for the chuck, etc. I think you can actually get a keyless tighter than a geared one. But I have a lot of runout. I realize some of this may be due to the chuck, but I suspect the drill press is also at fault.


----------



## ellen35

i also bought one a couple of years ago… it is a workhorse and I've never had a problem with it.


----------



## shelly_b

I have had mine for a few months and love it! I havent found anything it cant handle. I can use a 1in forstner in hard wood and you would think i was using an 1/8 in bit. I couldnt beleive how much easier it was after only using hand drills!


----------



## Dusty56

Your video link doesn't work.


----------



## WoodIfIcould

I have had this drill press for about 6 months…it replaced my vintage bench top model. It has performed nicely to date. I did make a table for it - as the table it comes with is pretty small and geared more for metal work IMO.
I recommend it as well. I'll try and post the table in projects as the clamping system I ended up using has worked out very well (owners of this unit know that the table has no 'through' holes in it).


----------



## vernonator

I have this press as well - for about 18 mos now and it is rock solid. No run out to speak of, only complaint is the tiny table but a Woodpecker table fixed that up quickly. Good item for a good price - can't go wrong


----------



## JN1C3™

How ironic I recently purchased this same unit online and brought it home on the 12th and am loving this unit already. The only issue I am having is the lid rattles due to possibly being slightly bent or some reason. Possibly adding some silicone or something to the under part of the lid might help with the sheet metal rattle sound.

Has anyone changed the Vbelts over to the more talked about Link belts that are supposedly better?


----------



## troyd1976

Did lowes stop carrying this saw? ive noticed my local no longer has it nor the PC band saw.


----------



## newbirdhunter

Thanks for the review. Your YouTube video was also very helpful.


----------



## 303Woodwork

Nice review and very helpful video. 
There's a lot of potential candidate presses to chose from and drill press reviews like this are a great help.
Thanks!


----------



## TheFridge

Drill press still doing good? Thinking about getting one.


----------



## Stewbot

I just picked up this drill press today. I had originally bought a bench top model, but decided I would hate to buy a floor model drill at a later date because my bench-top wasn't big enough. All the floor presses I looked at were at least $100 + more, aside from the harbor freight one. I Was happy to see this one at a more affordable price. I'm glad to hear about so many satisfied owners, stoked to get it set-up.


----------



## TaylorML

Thanks for the review! I'll probably be picking one of these up come Christmas time from Lowe's. FLY NAVY!!!


----------



## James358

login AesopOnline at Frontline education and learning. AesopOnline Login Gain even more details concerning the treatments being.


----------



## Neques354

you carry out the following actions guarantee that you have it nearby. Citicards Login you have now recuperated your Citibank online login details.


----------

